# satellite box is over the temp limit.



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Never seen this before. It's our oldest r22, now being used as a HD dvr.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Do you hear a fan running? Have you recently moved it into an enclosed space or put other equipment in close proximity to it? If you dont hear a fan running its quite possible that the internal fan failed.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I had an HR21 that started doing that. After a couple of days, it would never get out of that overheating/cooling down cycle. When I called DirecTV, they rolled a truck. The tech saw that screen and immediately replaced the unit. With a brand new HR24 (it was all they had on their truck). 

So if you haven't recently moved the unit, I'd watch any recordings you have on that unit. It's days may be numbered.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

what is the normal temp for a R22 being used as HD in fahrenheit. his is in celsius


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I moved it today, but it wasn't enclosed and was working fine. Then I unplugged it to move it back to it's regular tv and got the message I took a pic of, when I plugged it back in. Don't know why it got hot in the first place, but the fan was working when the message popped up and continued to cool it, it's 109F now. Odd the warning is in C and the unit settings show it in F. 109F is 42 C, it was 142 F or 61C earlier.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> what is the normal temp for a R22 being used as HD in fahrenheit. his is in celsius


It does not matter if it is being used as an HD or SD unit. The normal temp range in farenheit on my R22-200 is between 102 and 108 degrees.

The R22 has TWO fans-one on the back and one underneath the HDD. I do not know where the temperature measurement is taken but I assume it's quite close to the HDD which is the most heat-sensitive component.


----------

